# ESV Study Bible in Allan Binding



## Ask Mr. Religion (Nov 11, 2013)

Goatskin, too:

http://evangelicalbible.com/shop/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=12_114&products_id=1393


----------



## DMcFadden (Nov 12, 2013)

Wow!
Tempting . . . but . . . too many Bibles (including Allan ones) to justify another uber-expensive Bible when I tend to use digital Bibles, even at church.


----------



## GulfCoast Presbyterian (Nov 12, 2013)

Some of the articles in the back are removed in the Allan edition, FYI.


----------



## Eoghan (Nov 12, 2013)

GulfCoast Presbyterian said:


> Some of the articles in the back are removed in the Allan edition, FYI.



...and you know this because Mark...


----------



## Jesus is my friend (Nov 12, 2013)

Beautiful edition,very nice indeed,I love the Longprimer KJV


----------



## Wynteriii (Nov 12, 2013)

GulfCoast Presbyterian said:


> Some of the articles in the back are removed in the Allan edition, FYI.



It is not just the Allan Bible but all ESV Personal Sized Study Bible that do not have the articles.


----------



## JimmyH (Nov 12, 2013)

Just weighed my full size Nelson Signature Calfskin ESV Study Bible @ 4 1/2 lbs. I've got more than one Allan, and they do a beautiful binding, but I'd rather have the full size ESV study, with whatever binding, and reserve it for study and reference. For packing around and comfortable reading give me an Allan ESV1 or a Clarion Reference by Cambridge any day. Unless I'm looking for specific studies/topics I'd rather have no interruptions in the text.


----------



## ZackF (Nov 12, 2013)

Those are gorgeous bibles. I just don't trust myself though...yet. I am hard on books. I won't be able to resist forever though especially since they have NASB.


----------



## GulfCoast Presbyterian (Nov 13, 2013)

Eoghan said:


> GulfCoast Presbyterian said:
> 
> 
> > Some of the articles in the back are removed in the Allan edition, FYI.
> ...



Evangelical Bible said so in the email that they distributed trying to get folks to buy it.


----------



## GulfCoast Presbyterian (Nov 13, 2013)

Allan ESV Study Bible Black Highland Goatskin [ESVSB1] - $225.00 : EvangelicalBible.com

See here.


----------



## JP Wallace (Nov 13, 2013)

Yes the Personal Ed doesn't have the articles at the back and a few other things but still has all the running notes etc. I think it's a better product as it really is portable. I got a Crossway imitation leather one a few months ago for £9 that's about 12 dollars! I use it as my preaching and personal bible.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## puritanpilgrim (Nov 13, 2013)

nice


----------

